# International 484 injector pump issues



## Tom Hale (Jun 22, 2021)

First post here guys. I have a 484 diesel guessing from about mid-80s. Have fuel all the way to the injector pump and bled well. Nothing coming out on the HP side on any of the lines. Tractor ran fine when I shut it off, went to restart about an hour later and no fire at all. Priced pumps and YIKES !! Am I dead in the water or am I missing something ?


----------



## Tom Hale (Jun 22, 2021)

Sorry I posted this in the wrong area earlier. Also I do not have access to the serial number without taking off the loader and loader frame. My guess is that it is between a 77 and 81 model.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Tom,

You've probably got something stuck. Mike the pump guy will be along shortly.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

It looks as tho u have a BOSCH VA inj pump on that engine..??
There’s nothing I can do to get it running other than change the filters and bleed the air..
Try loosening the lines from the pump AT THE INJECTORS and spin it over..
Hopefully it’s air bound and it will start to spit fuel.. IF NOT, nothing left to do but time the engine and pull the pump..
I’d b happy to look at it for you..
U can contact me directly thru here..


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Tom,
One thing to check..... When you pull the kill control knob, make sure the fuel shut-off arm (item 12 on attached parts diagram) on the injection pump moves full stroke. If it happens to be out of adjustment, the fuel may be shut-off. 









Case IH 484 - INTERNATIONAL DIESEL TRACTOR (NORTH AMERICA)(01/78 - 12/81) Parts


Case IH 484 - INTERNATIONAL DIESEL TRACTOR (NORTH AMERICA)(01/78 - 12/81) Parts



www.messicks.com


----------



## Tom Hale (Jun 22, 2021)

thepumpguysc said:


> It looks as tho u have a BOSCH VA inj pump on that engine..??
> There’s nothing I can do to get it running other than change the filters and bleed the air..
> Try loosening the lines from the pump AT THE INJECTORS and spin it over..
> Hopefully it’s air bound and it will start to spit fuel.. IF NOT, nothing left to do but time the engine and pull the pump..
> ...


Thank you for the reply. I broke the injector lines at the injector. No fuel in them at all (as in dry) I have adequate fuel to the pump I believe. Yes it is a Bosch. I just find it quite odd that it ran fine when I shut it off and a short while later nothing. I will try bleeding again at all the injectors. I also believe the control lever and cable are working correctly.


----------



## Tom Hale (Jun 22, 2021)

BigT said:


> Tom,
> One thing to check..... When you pull the kill control knob, make sure the fuel shut-off arm (item 12 on attached parts diagram) on the injection pump moves full stroke. If it happens to be out of adjustment, the fuel may be shut-off.
> 
> 
> ...


Yes Sir, I believe it is working correctly. Thank you for adding the diagram.


----------

